

Facebook f8 Keynote Live Stream - lyime
http://www.visualwebcaster.com/Facebook/50038/reg.html

======
jotto
alternatively: <http://www.ustream.tv/channel/apple-universe>

~~~
lyime
loving the electronic music in the background

~~~
dmix
Ha, can you tell its a web start-up?

